# What is IT????????????



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

What are we looking at here. My step dad says it one thing and I say he is full of it and is wrong.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like Creeping Buttercup to me. A pic of the roots would confirm it.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

The roots.................


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree it looks like buttercup....at least that was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No doubt...buttercup.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Well then it looks like a good dose of MCP amine is in order.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's definitely Buttercup. It's been running rampant for the past few years in almost any pasture around here that hasn't been hit 2-4D or some other type of control. It's toxic to cattle but they normally won't eat because they say it's bitter tasting. You can see in the pastures here wherever the sprayer with nitrogen and 2-4D Lo V ester missed it, it was just too wet in some spots.

Creeping Buttercup (Ranunculus repens), how to control it or kill it.

http://www.weedalert.com/details.php?id=43

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranunculus


----------

